# I just got really tired...



## Clouder (15/2/16)

....of a chipped subtank!

I've been really taking care of my black Subtank, but the paint just chips off, leaving the tank to look absolutely horrible!

So I decided to just gooi it in paintstripper! The whole process should be done by the time I get home today from work!

The bottom part is already done and its sitting in a bowl of soapy water. You really want to get ALL the thick paint stripper off before you start vaping on it!

Here's a pic of "so far"




@Casper would you be so kind as to upload a pic of your finished tank please?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BibbyBubbly (15/2/16)

LOL, I thought I was the only one that didn't like the "fading" black. In this respect, unfortunately I am a women, so paint stripper did not come to mind.  I scraped mine of with some scissors...! However I did leave the inside black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (15/2/16)

Please upload a pic so we can see how it turned out. My TFv4 is black and the fact that the bottom half is slowly becoming a lighter shade of black has really irked my OCD to no extent.


----------



## Clouder (15/2/16)

@BibbyBubbly ya, I didn't want to scrape it as I didnt want any scratches on the tank...


----------



## BibbyBubbly (15/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @BibbyBubbly ya, I didn't want to scrape it as I didnt want any scratches on the tank...


Yip you definitely had a better plan! Aw well, at least I don't have OCD, so I am not loosing any sleep over the few scratches! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (15/2/16)

Lol!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/2/16)

I did something similar with my fiancé's ... just scratched it off with my nail though, it came off really easy and no scratches. 

The peeled look was driving me crazy, but its all good now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouder (15/2/16)

Other thing that's really cool is that the tank is SS, so no need for polishing!


----------



## Alex (15/2/16)

Nice job guys, paint stripper works incredibly fast to strip the paint off any atomizer, simply apply a very thick layer, or alternatively just let it soak for a minute or two. You should be able to just peel it or push the stuff off with a toothpick or something. This stuff is great

I started off with this




I was careful to avoid getting paint stripper inside the 510.




Found that using a wooden toothpick was best for getting into the small places




I left the door painted for now.




Sick as Tits

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Clouder (15/2/16)

Has to go into the stripper again, but starting to look awesome!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouder (16/2/16)

And the end result...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Khan83 (16/2/16)

Clouder said:


> And the end result...
> 
> View attachment 45988


I'm loving this. Gona do it to my tank this weekend so it matches my subox


----------



## MetalGearX (16/2/16)

Been thinking about this....mmmm


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (17/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (24/2/16)

Turned out very nice @Clouder great job and it looks good 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/16)

I don't know why the hell they paint over stainless steel in the first place, looks so much better now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (24/2/16)

Alex said:


> I don't know why the hell they paint over stainless steel in the first place, looks so much better now.


Purely cosmetic.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (29/2/16)

To be honest. The demo ones I see in the Vape shop look like the paint was horribly peeled off. It put me off a wee bit. "Cheap" springs to mind -- unfortunately. Other than that I don't own one but I have read a thousand positive reviews in the unit as a whole.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (29/2/16)

Waine said:


> To be honest. The demo ones I see in the Vape shop look like the paint was horribly peeled off. It put me off a wee bit. "Cheap" springs to mind --



It will put a lot off - peeling paint doesn't look nice. The tank (without the peeling paint) is a good tank.

Painting over stainless steel is doomed from the start. The only reason it is done is to appease the customers who want a colourful tank so it matches their mod.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Switchy (26/5/16)

Can you please tell us what paint stripper you used? And if you can obtain it from any local hardware store?


----------



## BibbyBubbly (26/5/16)

I used thinners on my mod, but a friend of mine used gel paint stipper (available at any hardware store), which in my opinion works better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

@Switchy you can use any paintstripper from a hardware store, I don't know the name, but mine was very thick and sticky, bought it from Mica


----------

